# Stealth Supalite (or X or BFS) speed



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Are there any Supalite/Supalite X/BFS owners that can tell me their cruising speed in calm conditions? Cruising as in a paddling pace you can maintain non-stop for a few hours. If you know how you go faced into white-capped chop that'd be appreciated too.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Did it feel obviously faster than your Revo Jon?

Reason I'm looking into this is the KI tuna; it took an absurdly long time to get out with islandboy and see Kanganoe's sharked SBT in my Revo 11 last February. The Supalite is all I can store though, and I've read safas on other forums saying they're slow. What I'm wondering is what those guys mean by "slow". If there were a 4m pointy one with a rod chute this'd be an easier decision. I have to go out of my way to see surf.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Squidley said:


> If there were a 4m pointy one with a rod chute this'd be an easier decision. I have to go out of my way to see surf.


4.3 m is the shortest pointy one. Evo 430. That is shorter than a bfs and is the same length as a supalite x.

Evo 465 pretty much the same length as a bfs.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

If only my living room was a foot wider 

Found a chart from here: http://www.kayakfishingnz.com/forum/vie ... a8#p123035










So many variables. I'm pretty sure (from lots of trips staring at the GPS) my no-wind no-current cruising speed in the Revo 11 is 5 kph and I'd love an extra 2.2 but these results did come from a good paddler apparently.


----------



## HELLRAISER (Dec 5, 2013)

nezevic said:


> BFS = Big Fat Slapper. Oh my god it slaps like a teenager. Good in the surf but would drive me bonkers to paddle around all day. My opinion only after spending one day of 20 odd km in the saddle.


Having test paddled the bfs nezevic is correct they bang far too much for my liking and having owned a 465 a wee while has good speed but twitchy on following seas I had stability issues but just got used to it in time.
next a pinnacle elite I am now much happier super stable great cruizing speed and surf capabilities tick all the boxes just my experience.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

nezevic said:


> I think they all have annoying wives and are able to tune stuff out.


Haha Jon this is gold.

You have helped narrow my BFS Target market down.

"Sir do you have an annoying wife ? ..... well step this way I have just the craft for you ;-) "


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

At Paulsod's prompting I took a tape measure and calculator to my shed/living room and it looks like I could jiggle a 430 in here. Now to see if anyone in SA has one of the smaller Evos and can be talked into letting me test drive it


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'm far gone enough to consider it, Jon. I could look at a Pro Fisha if I removed the fly screen on the window.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> I'm far gone enough to consider it, Jon. I could look at a Pro Fisha if I removed the fly screen on the window.


Build a bigger shed/living room. Surely you won't have to bother with council approvals to add 1 - 1.5 metres.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I'm looking at a 430 for the missus too at some point. Storage is what sucks the most! That was what made me get the Evo 495 over the pro-fisha but I love it mate.


----------

